# Blaupunkt reversing camera on Swift Voyager not working



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

We have a Blaupunkt sat nav/reversing camera which usually comes on automatically when you go into reverse gear. All of a sudden it dosn't come on now. It looks like it tries to, but dosn't quite manage it. Has anyone else suffered with the same problem? We have checked the connections..


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The reverse camera is switched on by the same supply that runs the reversing lights so the first thing to check is whether your reversing lights are working. If not then you need to find out why not (fuse/switch etc).

If the lights are ok then it sounds like the EM module could be playing up. On the top of passenger side of the dash is a storage pocket. The inner part of this pocket can be removed by undoing the 4 torx screws that hold it in place. If you remove the pocket you should be able to see the EM module. It's a small aluminium box, about the size of a large box of matches.

There are a number of cables going into the module. One is a single lead with an s video connection, this comes from the camera. Then there is a cable that splits into 3 separate phono type connectors. This is the feed to the Lucca Travelpilot.

Finally there is a plug in connector with 3 wires in it. Two of them are the live and earth to feed the EM module and the third is an orange wire. This is the feed from the reversing lights. If you can put a meter onto this cable with the ignition on and the van in reverse then you should read 12v on it. If not then to prove everything else works you could run a temporary 12v feed directly into the EM module to see if that switches the picture on. You also need to check if the live feed is ok into the EM module (can't remember which colour wire it is) but from memory that is on a different fuse to the reversing lights. It's just a process of elimination to try and work out what's gone wrong.

If your van is still under warranty then it may be easier to let the dealer sort it!


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I had problem with my Blaupunkt satnav/reversing camera when it appeared to just not work when reverse selected, I spent a long time checking all connections which all appeared ok, and then I read in my Swift handbook that the reverse camera picture only comes on when using a navigation map facility. I cant quite see what different it should make, but it worked for me. I do not often use the satnav and just had the unit switched on and it did'nt work but when I went to the navigation page up came the picture!


----------

